# Help me control my algae problem



## avanti (Oct 26, 2006)

I need some help with a terrible algae overgrowth in a recently setup tank. I have tried to set up a "high tech" planted show tank in a waiting room. I have previously had experience with "low tech" tanks, but I want to emulate some of the beautiful tanks I've seen. I set up the tank 2 months ago and added the plants about a month ago. The pics show the growth that covers the plants. It is easily mostly removed, but will grow back over a day or so.

Here's what I have:
75gal tank, 4 x 54 W 6500K lighting 12 hours/day, C02 injection, Canister filter w/ 2 small powerheads for circulation, 25W UV sterilizer 

Current water parameters: pH 6.8, C02 33ppm, dKH 7.0, Nitrate & nitrite 0, phosphate approx 1 ppm, silica approx 1 ppm

Any recommendations about what I've done wrong and what I should do to get this under control?
THANKS!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Take you lights down to 8 hours a day max and maybe even 2x54W.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd suggest that you get the tank into a better balance. You have zero nitrates and some detectable phosphate which is sure to give you algae problems. Also, the CO2 that you're putting in there is high so conditions are really great for the algae to grow and the plants to be unable to. So....

I'd do some serious water changes over a few days...But, also, get your water conditions right for the plants to grow and the algae to be out-competed by the plants not the other way around.

If there's someone available at he waiting room to apply EI-dosing then I'd suggest that because it's an easy and reliable way of getting the nutrients into the tank in a consistent and balanced regime. If there isn't anyone available on a daily basis, then at least get the water changes done and dose some nitrates, potassium and iron in the water using a good quality proprietary product.


----------



## avanti (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you for your responses. I wasn't familiar with EI, but after a little searching on this website, I get the idea. I'll make the adjustments and see what happens. 

It was suggested to me that increasing water changes might not be the best idea because it could increase silica from the tap water and promote diatoms, but this stuff doesn't look like any pics of diatoms I've ever seen.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

What type of grass do you have in your aquarium?


----------



## avanti (Oct 26, 2006)

The grass-like plant I'm trying to grow in the foreground is Lilaeopsis mauritius - "narrow leaf micro sword".


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

A good fish to eat the type algae you have are black mollies.
They may not be able to get it all, but will keep it under control. You might give them a try.


----------



## avanti (Oct 26, 2006)

I think I'm making a little progress with my algae. I appreciate the suggestions. 
As of today, the water is as follows: 
pH 6.9, dKH 7.0, CO2 26, PO4 0.5, Nitrate, 20 ppm, nitrite 0. I'm running 2 lights (54 W each) at 8 hours per day. 
I've added about 10 Otos and I can tell they are eating at least some of the algae. It still looks bad, and I still have a lot of algae, but I guess it takes a while to turn things around.


----------



## aaronnorth (Apr 21, 2008)

it looks like rhizoclonium, which is caused by low CO2, undettectable ammonia spikes & poor circulation.
Personally i would ignore the test kits, they are innacurate and not needed, just watch plant health, if plant health is good, that means algae wont have the chance to grow.
Another thing is that silica hasnt been shown to cause diatoms, just because they use it to build the cell wall doesnt mean it is a cause, same as hair algae uses iron, but that too has been busted 

As above, cut the lighting to 8hrs per day & run 2 x 54w tubes.
Also, what is the turnover? you should aim for 10x turnover (eg 750gallons or 3000l/ph) and make sure circulation is good throughout the whole tank.
This unsures nutrients & CO2 is delivered to all corners, and that no dead spots (parts with no flow passing through) are minimized meaning algae cant grow. Any waste is also easily picked up by the filter.

Another technique you can adopt is to buy some easycarbo or excel, and dose that which is liquid carbon & as a side effect a mild algaecide.

How did you cycle the tank? what substrate do you use? what fertiliser do you use & when?

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## avanti (Oct 26, 2006)

My algae continues to look better. I have the CO2 at about 24 and the 2-54 Watt lights at about 8 hours/day. I have been fertilizing with a concoction of 1 tbsp each of KH2PO4, K2SO4, KNO3, and 1 tsp of MgSO4 in 1 liter of water, dosing 7.5 cc every other day. I've also added Flourish for trace elements. I think I overdid it because ober the weekend my healthy Vallisnera stand died way back. Everything else looks OK and the fish look happy. I did a water change.
I still have some thick green algae on some plants and the background, but the Otos and black mollies seem to be helping.

I'm happy so far with the progress, but I'm still unsure of fertilizer dosing/ water change schedules that I should be following.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Wow, it looks much better now. Farlowella are very good with this and unlike pleco they would not touch the fish food. Looks like you got some blue-green algaes too. Keep doing the water change and those on the micro sword just cut them off and they would grow new one very soon. That goes same with other plants.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

12hrs are too long. and your tank are too new so you might want to do 2 54 instead of 4 like Rich815. 2 54 actually it is just enough for your 75g, my 75g are even less not to mention you don't really have a plants that need that much strong lights.

T



avanti said:


> I need some help with a terrible algae overgrowth in a recently setup tank. I have tried to set up a "high tech" planted show tank in a waiting room. I have previously had experience with "low tech" tanks, but I want to emulate some of the beautiful tanks I've seen. I set up the tank 2 months ago and added the plants about a month ago. The pics show the growth that covers the plants. It is easily mostly removed, but will grow back over a day or so.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 75gal tank, 4 x 54 W 6500K lighting 12 hours/day, C02 injection, Canister filter w/ 2 small powerheads for circulation, 25W UV sterilizer
> ...


----------

